# Maine Coons can jump!



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been doing some action shots of the girls.
Still after that prrrrrfect action photo  , tho I thought you guys and girls would enjoy my attempts so far.

*To infinity, and beyond!*










*Pounce
*










*Pounce 2 *










Nearly a good shot , chopped her paw off tho :-(

*Maine Coons can jump*










:lol:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool i like the one even with the cut off paw. Its so hard to get a decent shot off them when there jumping and moving around. Lovely cats.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great Pics


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic photos!!! I keep trying to get action shots of Mai Tai but I just end up with a picture of the carpet!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics, mine always turn out rubbish. xx


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Great photos - you can see the concentration in her face!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic photo's! I usually end up with a blurr but then I don't have a super duper camera either, on the list for Santa tho!!:lol:

Mmmmmmmm you don't want to come round & give me a photoshoot do you??:eek6::lol:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wicked pictures love the 2nd one  *


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> WOW! Fantastic photo's! I usually end up with a blurr but then I don't have a super duper camera either, on the list for Santa tho!!:lol:
> 
> Mmmmmmmm you don't want to come round & give me a photoshoot do you??:eek6::lol:


I would love to come round and take some photos, Hampshire is a little too far away tho, maybe if I was down that way sometime  . I did the photos for my Maine Coon breeders site, I'll post a link so you can see the gallery. I love the action shots the most out of all pet photography I do:thumbup: .

Thanks for the comments everyone, glad you like the photos.

More to come soon.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pics:thumbup1:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

MattDe said:


> I would love to come round and take some photos, Hampshire is a little too far away tho, maybe if I was down that way sometime  . I did the photos for my Maine Coon breeders site, I'll post a link so you can see the gallery. I love the action shots the most out of all pet photography I do:thumbup: .
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone, glad you like the photos.
> 
> More to come soon.


Awww thankies I will hold you to that you know

Oh yes link would be fab & have to agree the action shots I think are def the best!!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Last one from the action shots










More to come next week


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I like the first one.
These pics are fantastic...do they jump a lot...it looks like you've asked them to jump and they have hehehe.


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

They're great! Might try and take some "action" ones of my boys  

Pretty cat!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what great pictures, mine only turn out the the animal is asleep or sat very still,lol,.....


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

wow....great pictures! 
Ur cat is really lovely....i luvvv maine coons!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> I like the first one.
> These pics are fantastic...do they jump a lot...it looks like you've asked them to jump and they have hehehe.


They love to jump around and play with those feather waggler and fishing rod cat toys. As soon as the toys come out they go mad for it. Thats when there not chasing each other around the house wrestling and hunting each other. Lots of fun 
Thanks for the lovely comments everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Pet Photographer (Dec 17, 2008)

Absolutely love your pictures, not only are they great action shots, but they are colourful and your perspective is brilliant!


----------



## Pet Photographer (Dec 17, 2008)

P's if you need any professional shots done ,let me know. I do location & studio work, and am based in Bournemouth.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Pet Photographer said:


> P's if you need any professional shots done ,let me know. I do location & studio work, and am based in Bournemouth.


Glad you like the shots. I dont need any photos doing. I myself do professional pet photography in the Midlands


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a cute mischief you have


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks 

Posted some Christmas cat photos here

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/22427-myrtle-marmalde-coonies-3.html


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow!! Amazing photos! They are so beautiful!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

rachael said:


> Wow!! Amazing photos! They are so beautiful!


Cheers Rachael  , glad you like the photos.


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Great photos. Mine are always blurred


----------

